# Kebari malt made by the CSIRO, wish I could get some to try



## NealK (15/4/16)

Saw this today
http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2016/04/14/gluten-free-beer_n_9696430.html?utm_hp_ref=au-food

I would be interested in trying some of this but it will probably be years before we can get it for home brew.


----------



## DU99 (15/4/16)

http://www.csiro.au/en/Research/AF/Areas/Plant-Science/Wheat-barley/ULG-barley


----------



## Jack of all biers (16/4/16)

https://blog.csiro.au/pouring-gluten-free-beer-into-the-german-beer-market/

http://www.pionier-glutenfrei.de/

I hope this is not another example of Australian ingenuity being ignored here and all the commercial gains being made o/s, but I fear it already is. Oh well at least the Germans make a good beer, so better them than others I guess.


----------



## MHB (16/4/16)

Not being Gluten intolerant, its of academic interest, not saying it isn't very interesting and a great achievement. Personally, the announcement (I think it was last year) that Barley free of SMM, so no Diacetyl was formed during malting and brewing, had been bred will have a lot more impact on brewing.

Good to see quality brewing research is still going on.
Mark


----------



## krausenhaus (18/4/16)

MHB said:


> Not being Gluten intolerant, its of academic interest, not saying it isn't very interesting and a great achievement. Personally, the announcement (I think it was last year) that Barley free of SMM, so no Diacetyl was formed during malting and brewing, had been bred will have a lot more impact on brewing.
> 
> Good to see quality brewing research is still going on.
> Mark


You mean no DMS right?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/4/16)

We changed ourselves eating and tolerating food changes (like milk) before our modern technology.
Eating organic sorts itself out with our biological makeup. We just abandoned that path.
Its that we don't eat organic anymore. We eat scientific and sterile. That's the problem that causes all these fears and anxieties like phobias of foods. I have faith in science but sometimes it turns inside out and contradicts itself too. We just evolved over thousands of years without refrigerators to then become intolerant to gluten? That's rediculouse considering its a beneficial ingredient in our make up.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/4/16)

You trying to start an Internet war Dan?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/4/16)

No. Planting a seed at the most. Why War?


----------



## manticle (18/4/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> We changed ourselves eating and tolerating food changes (like milk) before our modern technology.Eating organic sorts itself out with our biological makeup. We just abandoned that path.Its that we don't eat organic anymore. We eat scientific and sterile. That's the problem that causes all these fears and anxieties like phobias of foods. I have faith in science but sometimes it turns inside out and contradicts itself too. We just evolved over thousands of years without refrigerators to then become intolerant to gluten? That's rediculouse considering its a beneficial ingredient in our make up.


I do not follow exactly what you mean.


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/16)

manticle said:


> I do not follow exactly what you mean.


I agree. Que "rediculouse"?
Sounds like namby-pamby new-age Paleo talk.
There is no place for that in a world of science


----------



## Mikeyr (19/4/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> We changed ourselves eating and tolerating food changes (like milk) before our modern technology.
> Eating organic sorts itself out with our biological makeup. We just abandoned that path.
> Its that we don't eat organic anymore. We eat scientific and sterile. That's the problem that causes all these fears and anxieties like phobias of foods. I have faith in science but sometimes it turns inside out and contradicts itself too. We just evolved over thousands of years without refrigerators to then become intolerant to gluten? That's rediculouse considering its a beneficial ingredient in our make


Meh .... we're also exposed to far more viruses ( through global travel), chemical compounds through modern life and we live longer. 


You may eat organic but probably chop it up in a kitchen and house full on chipboard ....


I agree the focus on sterile is a western issue and we probably should all have a few more gut parasites and lick a bit of dirt occasionally etc. 

Autoimmune responses like food intolerance could be cause by any number of all of the above. It if makes you feel better and doesn't hurt anyone else ... who cares ????

I think this new Barley is bloody exciting and could open up whole new markets for Australia in food production.


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/4/16)

Mikeyr said:


> Autoimmune responses like food intolerance could be cause by any number of all of the above.


Wrong!!! Everyone knows it's caused by the Rediculouse (plural; Rediculice) *Scientific name: Takethepiss-Phthiraptera *They have weakened us to such a state that we no longer tolerate anything. :icon_drool2: Bring back the tape worm I say. h34r:


----------



## Doc Tempest (27/4/16)

Back to the original topic, Kerbai Malt. Does anyone know if it is currently available to home brewers? If so, through whom?

I've drunk the Pionier Glutenfrei Pilsner. It's a typical Pilsner that probably sits in the middle of the bunch, not outstanding, but then again, its far better than many. It has a nice golden colour, fine carbonation and creamy head that doesn't linger overly long or lace particularly well. It has sweet overtones in the nose, reminiscent of cotton candy and caramel but doesn't translate over to the taste. The mouthfeel is fine, taste has an upfront malty sweetness with a touch of graininess in the back end. It finishes with a latent, lingering bitterness which is not particularly harsh, but it does leave you salivating, somewhat. IMO it makes a good beer for cooking stews and braises.

As a bit of a hophead, this beer is not in line to be on my regular list, however, with it around, and having some gluten intolerant friends, its drinkable enough for me to put in the fridge and comfortably share when they come around. I think I might tinker with it a bit, to make a few beer cocktails, tomato juice, orange juice, lime syrup, perhaps a dash of bitters…


----------



## mr_wibble (28/4/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> We changed ourselves eating and tolerating food changes (like milk) before our modern technology.
> Eating organic sorts itself out with our biological makeup. We just abandoned that path.
> Its that we don't eat organic anymore. We eat scientific and sterile. That's the problem that causes all these fears and anxieties like phobias of foods. I have faith in science but sometimes it turns inside out and contradicts itself too. We just evolved over thousands of years without refrigerators to then become intolerant to gluten? That's rediculouse considering its a beneficial ingredient in our make up.


While I don't think you're _completely_ wrong, It's just that know a bloke that would really like to have a "proper" beer.
He's tried all the GF beers made with sorghum & what-not, but they're just not the same.

For me, making beer is about creating a beverage that ultimately makes people happier.
So I want to get some of this malt and make something everyone can enjoy.


----------

